# Softer shirts materials?



## badspell68 (Aug 23, 2011)

What services print on the softer shirts, using materials like "Fine Jersey ring-spun soft-felt cotton"?

Also, what services provide the highest rate of profit return on each shirt sold?

Thanks!


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I've used this co. M&M Embroidery & Digital Printing - Services They're good dtg printers Mike


----------

